# Lady needs to let em go !!



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I finally found a good vet in my area and had him out this morning...let the waiting begin. I was sure she was gonna have still born babies. We have been checking her for two days and getting no luck with movement  He checked Lady over and he said all is a go  He did an ultrasound and found an awesome heartbeat and 1 very large baby. He tried to stimulate her and gave me a couple day wait for her to do her thing naturally but he is worried about the large size of the baby. He told me to milk her out as I havent gotten the utter sling yet and to cut back on her food he dosent want the baby to get any bigger.He said everything she takes in adds to the groth of the baby. Turns out I have been letting her over eat by giveing grain for both goats and not paying attention to the fact that she is eating her grain and Nubbys. Soooo let the waiting begin. Oh...he only charged me 5.00 for the exam and 15.00 for the ultrasound and 50.00 for the house call. If anyone lives near Hurontownship Mi and you need his number just let me know


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hoping all goes well with your Doe....Glad you found a good vet...


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Well thankyou Lady for giving me a long night ahead. I have court in the morning at 9am for custody of my 7 month old granddaughter and I go out tonight to bring lady up from the field to her pen on the deck and she has goo. I knew she wasnt gonna make life easy for me...she is gonna keep me up all night and do nothing til I leave for court and my dh is gonna panic...lol I soooo would love to be a fly on the wall for that . My poor hubby passes out at the slightest tinge of blood. I dont know who to feel the worst for him or Lady?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sneaky Lady lol


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

well we have made it through the day and God blessed us in court. My granddaughter is being brought home to me from foster. As for Lady she is still holding out ligs are gone shes leaking goo and crying alot but no pushing. The vet will be here for her recheck tomarrow soooooo...the wait continues and will be another long night and my dh made it through the day


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lets go Lady!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Shes a nigerian and the daddy is a fainter. with their coloring i cant wait to see her babies their gonna be soooo cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats on your BIG WIN : ) and heres to Lady letting go....come on girl...go go go go


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Woohoo! Happy kidding

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your grand daughter. That is awesome.

Now for lady, was it her plug she lost? 

I am so happy you found a good vet, and his prices are wonderful. He is a keep for sure. If I go to the vets office I pay $48.00 and a visit to my home is about $95.00, plus whatever else. 

I can't wait to see the babies, do you have everything you need when this baby comes? Also gloves and lube if you have to help?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck with the delivery! I can't wait to see the birth announcement!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

95! A vet visit! My vet only charged me 30 to come to my house and draw blood on my 7 goats and my ox team give shots to 2 dogs and 4 cats all together i paid 200! And


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations on getting your grand daughter. That is awesome.
> 
> Now for lady, was it her plug she lost?
> 
> ...


I have the kidding kit all ready to go all I dont have is the willing goat. Shes still holding out. The vet said she has lost her plug and she is open now its just a waiting game but if she dosent kid by morning he is going to induce so that we dont take any chances on loseing the baby. As for my granddaughter she is such a joy and im so excited. I am paceing the floors waiting for the foster worker to get her red tape paperwork done so that she can deliver my lil monkey to her Nana.

Now lets go Lady!!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

A few photos from our slow unproductive day. It was kinda cool that we had a visit from the local geese in our flooded back yard. My Dustin decided that he would chickey poke while we waited out the day.... and were still waiting but it just started raining so maybe that pressure drop will kick her pushing gear into motion. Im so excited that im bustin at the seams...lol


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck in court I had to do that three years ago for my grandson DHHS gave the little one to my ex husband and his girl friend then they didn't want him after 2 and a half years but its fun to have him


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

rhodalee said:


> Good luck in court I had to do that three years ago for my grandson DHHS gave the little one to my ex husband and his girl friend then they didn't want him after 2 and a half years but its fun to have him


Faith is 7 months old. I have a son 21 and a son 17 from my first marriage. My husband passed away and I remarried and Dustin was my oops where did that come from start over baby he just turned 3. my 21 yr old got into drugs with his girlfriend and low n behold here comes Faith born drug addicted. They both recently (1 month ago) went to jail. I went to get the baby and the conditions she was in were just awful so I called cps. I had her here with me for two weeks and was told by cps that because i refuse to help my son and his girlfriend i cant keep the baby with me. In court yesterday the judge ordered that cps and foster services return her to me. He set a permenant placement trial for May 10th. I just pray that God see that whats best for her is done.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Well we made it through the night. Me sleepless and her I just dont know. This vet will be here this am sometime. She is haveing visible contractions but she is just not doing anything else. She is leakeing some fluid. I dont know if shes just an inexperienced ff or she is being stubborn. She dosent push at all. When my dog Tinker had her first set of puppies she chased her tail screaming we had to make her lay down before she would push then she looked like she was in shock when the first puppy came out. Maybe Lady just dosent know what to do?? :shrug:onder:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Let us know hat happens

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If she is in early stage of labor I am not sure I would do anything. If you interfear it sometimes will stop the labor. 

As for Faith, I just say she is so lucky that you are her Grandma. God bless you and how dare them say you can not have her because you would not help them. REALLY?? It is called tough love. 

I sure will say prayers that the judge will see you are the best person for this little angle. 

keep us posted on the babies, I am sure they will be soon.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

We are letting her do her thing however slow it may be for the time being. She is passing thick white goo now but the vet said her plug was gone so I dont know if thats part of her process. Shes like watching paint dry. Come on Lady give me some action already!! I will deffinatley post baby pics as soon as she decides to kick things up a notch. The vet said as long as she isint pushing with no progress just keep an eye on her right now. The only thing he is worried about is the size of her baby because it seems kinda big for her size. I told her if she moves this along i will give her a popcycle. I dont think she cared.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a watch pot never boils and a watch goats never kids lol..as soon as you give up watching ..she will kid. 
Best of luck in court...


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> a watch pot never boils and a watch goats never kids lol..as soon as you give up watching ..she will kid.
> Best of luck in court...


The last time we checked the thick white goo has turned to slimy clear. I gave up to cook dinner for the dh and now shes crying like someone stole her biscuit. I will check again after we eat and I get some of these decals printed and packed. Shes trying to drive me back down the wall that shes already driven me up...lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

vet came out again this am and Lady is pushing with no progress so he checked her and her cervix isint opening so he induced to try and get her cervix to open if we dont have babies by 10am tomarrow he is doing a c-section. Lets go Lady!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, how are things going? I thought about you all night wondering if you were getting any sleep.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Come on lady!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Well, how are things going? I thought about you all night wondering if you were getting any sleep.


I got no sleep. She has been doing mild pushing for about 2 hours now and leaking lots of goo but no hard pushing yet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can gently manually dialate her ... she needs to get the kids out. So sorry this has been such an ordeal :hug:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope to hear of a birth soon. Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

waiting on pins and needles...Come on Lady...shows what ya got!!!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

WE HAVE A GIRL!!!!!!! PICS SOON !!!!! Shes so adorable. I just love her. We are just waiting now for afterbirth didnt feel anymore when I bounced her.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats on the little girl!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Meet Cocoa.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

SHE IS ADORABLE!!!!!! Love it!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I had to pull her. Lady pushed for an hour and a half and couldnt get past her feet. She is doing great and Lady hates her. I have Cocoa in the house.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Aaaawwwwww........... She won't accept her at all? I had a FF be scared to death of her kids! Anytime they went near her she would run away! I was so scared she wasn't going to accept them but I gave her a little while and she came around.....

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Were trying. I think Lady is just tramatised because she was so rough getting here.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Make sure you milk lady (may be a trick but be persistent) and get that colostrum in the baby. She's a beauty!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She may have had a hard time pushing her out either because Cocoa was large, or because the placenta was coming out at the same time (in the 2nd pic, it looks like it is). What a darling she is!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I have gotten 3oz of the colustrum in her so far and she thinks that my 3 yr old is her mama. She is following him around all over.About how much colustrum should she have before she gets milk. The vet said 2 oz should be fine but that dosent seem like that much.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I lovvvve her markings!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Thankyou everyone. We just love her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Give her as much as you can get out of Lady, have you tried to reintroduce her to mom? I would try. Good luck! And, congrats, I'll be praying for you on the 10th.


----------

